# Love this tune (Florence & the Machine - You've Got the Love)



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

Any one else loving this tune at the moment?


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

It is a good re make, fair play


----------



## Maxx? (Aug 1, 2007)

Yeah this is a good tune, she has the perfect voice for the song.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

It's a great track and the album is not bad either.

I do like her version though every time i hear her sing "i need to see me thrwew (she can't sing her 'r's)" It does make me smile a bit.

I still prefer the Candy Statton version though.


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

Yeah it's good, iv got there album that's very good.


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

Max-T said:


> Yeah this is a good tune, she has the perfect voice for the song.


I think she has too


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Gruffs said:


> I still prefer the Candy Statton version though.


The Original is Far Far better than this bird!

Its in my Top 3 Fav songs! Love It!!!!!!!1

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

Gruffs said:


> It's a great track and the album is not bad either.
> 
> I do like her version though every time i hear her sing "i need to see me thrwew (she can't sing her 'r's)" It does make me smile a bit.
> 
> I still prefer the Candy Statton version though.





ryanuk said:


> Yeah it's good, iv got there album that's very good.


I will have to get her album


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

I do like the original too. Both good versions!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 22, 2009)

this song is great love it, i also have her album gets the :thumb: from me


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

Ugly, isn't she.....NOT!

I prefer this one;


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

Red_Cloverleaf said:


> Ugly, isn't she.....NOT!
> 
> I prefer this one;
> 
> YouTube- Florence and the Machine - Kiss with a Fist


I have no speakers on this computer so shes just bouncing around the screen :lol:
Will have a listen on the laptop later!


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

This is how it should be done!


----------



## qwertyuiop (Jul 3, 2009)

Nah! mho Florence wins evrey time!


----------



## qwertyuiop (Jul 3, 2009)

W_VRS said:


> I have no speakers on this computer so shes just bouncing around the screen :lol:
> Will have a listen on the laptop later!


Headphones, the 'putor speakers are (utter), (complete) ****e and deserve to die! (slowly).


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

PaulN said:


> This is how it should be done!


The XX mix of this song is one of the best tunes this year IMO!


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Of course its good, its a classic tune. Shes added nothing to a great song IMO

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## UBRWGN (Nov 25, 2007)

jedi-knight83 said:


> The XX mix of this song is one of the best tunes this year IMO!
> 
> +1. The XX mix kicks the originals ****. :thumb:


----------



## M.M (Feb 28, 2009)

yeah its a good song


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

W_VRS said:


> I have no speakers on this computer so shes just bouncing around the screen :lol:
> Will have a listen on the laptop later!


She can bounce on me if she likes.


----------

